
Takeover.sh – Control Any Running Linux System via SSH - axiomdata316
https://www.fossmint.com/takeover-sh-wipe-and-reinstall-linux-system-via-ssh/
======
backspace_
This has been discussed before. Here is one from 2 years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13622301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13622301)

